# ODIN without download mode



## whateverg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey guys, so I was using odin to root my galaxy s2 but also had my other already rooted s3 plugged in as well, s3 wasn't in download mode but was it affected in any way... thanks


----------



## jetshinoda (Aug 17, 2011)

if it's not on download mode..nope..but if those two on the download mode..then u have an issue


----------

